# Womens Bow Speed



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

What kind of speeds do you ladies get with your bows???? My wife is shooting a 2002 Martin Phantom @ 38lbs. Her draw is 25". I started looking for her a newer bow because I thought additional speed would help her on the 3D range. I threw some numbers into my OnTarget software and it says she sould be shooting around 198fps with the Martin. So, I change the bow makes and models and left everything else the same. Here is what I got:

2002 Martin Phantom 198 fps
2005 Mathews Mustang 176 fps
2006 Bowtech Equalizer 189 fps
2005 Mathews LX 207 fps

These numbers are with a 312gr arrows (GoldTip UL PRO x-cutters). I saw a women at the Bedford IBO shoot a bow through the chrono at 280fps. Are any of you getting these speeds and if so, what bow and what arrow are you shooting??????? Any help would be appreciated.

Justin


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

She's going to have to push on the weights to build her drawing capacity.. 
i've got a mustang that shoots 270+ at 26"... cranked down to 53lbs.. My Concept Orion at 48 lbs shoots a respectable (and ASA legal) speed of 258... before the rotator cuff tear i was shooting 62 lbs and having to turn down for ASA events.. 

~Kygirl~


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

*speed*

I have an '06 BowTech Allegiance at 38 lbs with a 26.5 in draw. I get about 258 fps with my target arrow. It weighs about 255 grains. I was gonna try to build up to more pounds but I am comfortable with this draw weight and it is a good speed. Last year I shot a Mathews LX and shot a little heavier arrow and was shooting about 235. I have never shot the Mathews over the crono with the lighter arrow. Once I got the BowTech I didn't really like shooting it any more....

Good luck!!

I am shooting a GoldTip Ultra lite 600 with a 75 gr glue in tip and 2 in blazers with pin nocks.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

My wife is shooting 39 pounds and 26.5 inch draw out of her Browning Adreneline and getting around 195-199 FPS out of it.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Im not a female but I only have a 26.5" draw length. I am shooting a Hoyt proeliete at 53# with spirals and hitting 284 FPS at 5.4 gpi.


----------



## Macdave69 (Sep 18, 2006)

My partner is getting 278 with a bowtech allegiance at 49lbs 24 1/2 draw and ACE 620s 60gr point, hope this helps. We are looking to change to carbon impacts to keep the speed and reduce the price
hope this helps
Dave


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Noy exactly sure what my Hoyt Rintec XL is shooting at but I have a 26" DL and my draw weight is around 45 pounds. At 50 pounds the bow is suppose to shoot at 280 so right now I would think my bow is shooting around 250 give or take - just a guess.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I have the '06 Equalizer. Draw length is 25.5" and weight is set at 50#'s, I am getting right at 250 fps with my hunting arrows. I think they weigh around 260 grain. Will check when I get home though.


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

That 312gr arrow is 8.2gr per lb. Get it down in the5.5-6gr area and watch what happens to fps.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*Hoyt Ultramag*

For 3D
26.5 draw, pulling 35#, with Goldtip Ultra light 600's, 50 gr. glue in, getting 260 fps... We put it throught the chrono at 40# draw and got 273. All this is after i had the factory strings replaced with custom. With the factory strings it was only around 230 fps.


----------



## chromedup (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Hoyt selena at 40 lbs drawing 27 inches
arrow weight is 270 grains 
speed 244 fps


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Probably the fastest short draw bow you can get is the Bowtech equilizer.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

pbdollar said:


> That 312gr arrow is 8.2gr per lb. Get it down in the5.5-6gr area and watch what happens to fps.



I agree...lighten up the arrows... I know alot of women who shoot 4.5-5 grains per pound to pick up extra speed. And at lighter poundages...It wont hurt anything.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Hoyt SeirraTec*

Wife is shooting a Hoyt 03 SeirraTec 40# 25" arrow 255 grns = 221fps.

She is getting an 06 Equalizer sooooooon!

Hope this helps!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm getting 224 fps with my 2006 Selena shooting Gold Tip Pro Hunter 3555s at 24.5 inches and 50 lb. draw weight.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I shoot the BowTech Equalizer. I am shooting 41 pounds with a 25 inch draw. 212 grain arrows for 3D. I get 262 fps. She is a fast bow and I love it.


----------



## megan (Oct 20, 2006)

I shoot a 05 Hoyt Rintec. At 55 lbs, a 25.5" draw, and 281 grain arrows, I am getting 257 fps. Its a very good bow, but hoyt no longer makes them. Mine is for sale if anyone is interested. It is rated at 40-50 lbs and has an adjustable draw length from 18-26 inches. It has a new custom string and harness, a hoyt 3-pin sight, a NAP Drop Away rest, a NAP Shockblocker stabilizer, and a wrist sling. E-mail me if you're interested. [email protected]


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm curious what speeds I'm going to be getting. I just ordered a Hoyt Selena should be here on Friday. The specs on their website says 287 FPS, but I don't know at what weight that's pulling. I'm currently pulling #53 lbs with my Tornado. Imagine I'll have my Selena at 50# so we'll see after I get it. I was curious what others think about that bow.


----------



## sammyqbc (Aug 27, 2004)

*what speed to you shoot?*

I shoot a Hoyt Ultratec at a 29.5 inch draw. I only have to pull 45lbs, as my hubby makes great arrows and my Goldtip Ultralite Pro 600's are exactly 5 grains per pound, which is the legal weight here in Canada. Out of this set up I am getting about 292fps. My big advantage, of course, are my gorrilla arms!!! You don't find many women that shoot a 29.5 inch draw.

Lightening up arrows is a huge key to gaining speed if you have a shorter draw. As long as you can maintain your spine, for 3D and target shooting, the lighter the better for speed and accuracy. For hunting, the lighter arrows are often not the answer as you will lose penetration and kinetic energy.

Sam


----------



## megan (Oct 20, 2006)

i would have gotten a selena, but the new hoyts came out. now i'm gonna get a vulcan. the selena draws well and shoots good though. the 287 fps was based on 60 lbs and i think 28".


----------

